# Is it normal for new low profile tires to have road noise?



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

So I finally replaced my ugly 18x8 TSW Jarama's wrapped in 245/40/18 Falken 912's with some Drag DR-47's wrapped in 225/40/18 Falken Azenis FK453's and have had road noise since getting them on around 30+ MPH.

I know low profiles are known to have more road noise than normal passenger tires and thicker sidewalls but shouldn't be that bad.

I know going from a 245/40 to a 225/40 the sidewall gets smaller cause of width so not AS much cushion, but is there like a break in period on low profs? 

Would just like to know please! Thanks.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

No, there is no "break in" period for tires.

Generally, the amount of tire noise is more related to the tread pattern. A more aggressive tread pattern will typically have more road noise. But a low profile tire also means a wider tire. This translates to more friction and more area for the tire to generate road noise as well.

Certain tires will just be noisy while others quiet. I ran a set of Conti DW's 225/45/17 and they were amazingly quiet and comfortable to drive and have a similar tread pattern as the Falkens you have so it could just be the tire compound of the Falkens. 

I don't have much experience with Falken. It's a brand I typically stay away from as they are known to be a lower end tire.

Just throwing it out there, how many miles on your car? Maybe you have a bad wheel bearing?


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hm, true true...
My new tires are Falkens new high performance tire so that's probably why. Has an aggressive tread design if you will. The noise isn't too bad but it's there a bit, I can deal with it if its to be expected.

225/40/18 Falken Azenis FK-453

Little over 63k miles. And I don't think so, I think it's just the tires.


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Honestly, tires are usually at their very quietest when they are new, at least once you've put like 100 miles or so on them. Cars like the GTI which have very little sound deadening are very sensative to tire noise. Having had a lot of noisy miles out of some rather racy tires on my GTI and other similarly flimsy cars in the past, now I always shop for tires that rate well for road noise (tire rack's website is great for comparing multiple tires in terms of relative comfort, traction, noise, etc.). 

I'm glad you liked the DWs and that they were very quiet. As you can tell, that's a big priority for me as I do mostly highway driving and drive about 30k miles a year. Highway driving on my Hankook RS3s was exhausting from all the hum. I'm currently on some worn Hankook EVO V12s and I'm probably going to buy DWs later today. 

How did the DWs fit? Did they run narrow, wide (chunky), or average for their size? My 225 Kooks seem to run narrow and they fit just right with my 18x8 et35 wheels. I'm trying to figure out if I'll need to get the DWs in 225/40 or 215/40 to replicate the sizing of my Kook 225/40/18s.


----------

